# Molly pregnant for too long



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

On Christmas, I got 3 mollies and 2 platies. One molly was a boy, the other 2 were girls. Immediately I saw the boy mating with one of the girls, and assumed she would get pregnant. Her stomach was getting bigger slowly, like I would imagine a normal pregnant fish would get. Her due date was near the end of January, but she never gave birth. Her stomach is still huge, and she got the gravid spot about 2 weeks ago. Is she pregnant? Or just extra fat?

Also, I bought new plants yesterday and added them to the 30 gallon aquarium. Today at around 12, I was looking around and saw a tiny thing, thought it was a poop, but realized it was a baby. I checked the fat fish quickly, but she was swimming around like normal. I might've gotten the baby when I got the plants, but my dad brought home the plants, so I dont know what fish were swimming around with the plant. I took out the baby and it's in a container now. Anyone know how to care for a baby fry? Its my first time.


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Pic? I've had mollies before take awhile to give birth but that's a long time past due. Is her belly kind of square shaped? Also if one of the plaites was female, she might've gave birth. Most the time the females at stores are preggers when you get them.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Samn here. Heres my sunburst platy. She been round and fat fpr at least 2 almost 3 weeks. Shes fatter then my dalmation molly and the molly surprised me and had her babies yesterday in the big community tank before i could move her to the breeding box.... Ill be moving my platy in the morning just in case.


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

I guess she looks a little boxy, but she's so weird. Any ideas as to why she's like that? lol


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

rangerserena said:


> Samn here. Heres my sunburst platy. She been round and fat fpr at least 2 almost 3 weeks. Shes fatter then my dalmation molly and the molly surprised me and had her babies yesterday in the big community tank before i could move her to the breeding box.... Ill be moving my platy in the morning just in case.


My platies actually havent tried mating yet, which is surprising to me lol.


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

She does look a little square. I'd just give it some time. I had female mollies that stayed pudgy looking after giving birth, but they were very well fed though lol


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

My molly had her first batch of fry on January 4, then the next February 10, so 37 days apart. She was skinny for all of 4-5 days and back to pudgy. She always looks about to pop and just when I think she can't get bigger, she does. 

I say give it some time, I think I read it can be up to 45 days. I think average is a month.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

You know what. Looking at your Dalmatian Molly made me look at my Dalmatian again and she looks kinda round like yours. Just to be safe I put her in the breeder box with the play today


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

JerryBerrie said:


> My platies actually havent tried mating yet, which is surprising to me lol.


Both my platys are girls though so she must have been pregnant when I bought her but that was easily a month ago


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah, they store sperm in little "packets" for up to a year too. So even without a male, if they have mated just once, they can have babies for up to a year. Prolific little boogers.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

-_-° make that 2 pregnate dalmations and a platy. i need a bigger breeding box


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

I knew there was a reason i liked these light colored fish. I can literally see the babies in her. She's gotta drop any day now. Wish i could see it but knowing my luck she'll have them over night


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They don't always get pregnant every time they mate. Our guppies (pretty similar) are constantly mating, but thankfully, the girls are holding off on having babies.

Always go on the gravid spot, that's definite. Especially once you start seeing babies, like you are! ^_^

Congrats!

(PS they CAN go up to a 45 day pregnancy, we've had a couple of our girls pull that, or just be fat and not pregnant, they're well-spoiled)


----------



## JerryBerrie (Jul 19, 2012)

rangerserena said:


> I knew there was a reason i liked these light colored fish. I can literally see the babies in her. She's gotta drop any day now. Wish i could see it but knowing my luck she'll have them over night


Congrats! I wish my platy would have babies, i'd have little mickey mouse platies swimming around ^.^ Maybe she is pregnant now though, I noticed she is bigger than usual.


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> They don't always get pregnant every time they mate. Our guppies (pretty similar) are constantly mating, but thankfully, the girls are holding off on having babies.
> 
> Always go on the gravid spot, that's definite. Especially once you start seeing babies, like you are! ^_^
> 
> ...


It's easyer to watch for the gravid with the platys and my 24 karet molly but ive given up with my dalmations. That dang platy been fat so long i was starting to think she had bloat or constipated and i was starting to look up remedies, im so glad now i can see she is in fact pregnate



JerryBerrie said:


> Congrats! I wish my platy would have babies, i'd have little mickey mouse platies swimming around ^.^ Maybe she is pregnant now though, I noticed she is bigger than usual.


I think that sunburst was pregnate when i got her cause i only had 2 girls. I hate having to sleep cause i know she'll have her babies then just like my 24 karet did. At least i have her in the breeding box so i can hopfuly save more then 4 babies
Mind you the 24 karet had her babies about 2 weeks ago and she is pregnate again i could just barely see what i think are babies in her today so she went into my first phase breeder box


----------



## rangerserena (Dec 30, 2012)

Omg my platy finally popped! About Dang time and on st Patrick day no less. One down three to go


----------

